
Apple rejected my app for being in beta – for a sticker that has 'beta' in it - orisho
https://devrant.com/rants/2140080/this-is-a-friends-story-so-ive-been-trying-to-upload-a-free-sticker-pack-for-ime
======
tomglynch
These big tech companies need more humans. Apple has heap of humans on the
customer facing side, but hardly any on the dev relations side.

~~~
cyborgx7
I have come to the conclusion that the problem is a pretty fundamental one we
have in tech.

You no longer agree with a person to something. Everything is a platform that
aims to function with as little human involvement as possible. But there is
nothing wrong with human involvement. They can adapt to individual
circumstances and be someone you can talk to in case of an issue.

I have some thoughts about what to do about it. Maybe some day I will write
them down.

